# Birmingham's monotonous food outlets



## Herbsman. (Oct 18, 2007)

The thought of having a McBastard on every corner was bad enough, but nowadays it seems like everywhere you turn there's either a Baguette du Monde, EAT, Cafe Rouge or Pret. 

The alternatives are either baguette shops, greasy spoon cafes or street vendors of jacket potatoes, baguettes or greasy spoon type food.

Maybe I'm just not looking hard enough... there's got to be somewhere different to eat in brum city centre surely...?


----------



## baldrick (Oct 18, 2007)

what sort of food are you looking for?

p.s. don't forget subway


----------



## Herbsman. (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep I forgot subway and greggs. Also... wetherspoons and starbucks if you count them as food outlets


----------



## Indemand (Oct 18, 2007)

honestly, I don't count any of the above as food outlets


----------



## gnoriac (Oct 18, 2007)

don't they sell pork batches in Brum? I always thought it was *the* west midlands 'delicacy',


----------



## selamlar (Oct 18, 2007)

See, when I posted about the paucity of food outlets in Brum, everyone lept down my throat.  ppressed:

Anyway, Soya Cafe is the only place worth the effort in Brum city centre.  Arcadian, and a branch on the other side of the market from Debanhams.

Oh, and it is pork cobs, or sandwiches.  'Batches' is a bastard word.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 18, 2007)

Boots.


----------



## Herbsman. (Oct 18, 2007)

selamlar said:
			
		

> Anyway, Soya Cafe is the only place worth the effort in Brum city centre.  Arcadian, and a branch on the other side of the market from Debanhams.


You mean Cafe Soya  It's nice innit that one. Bit expensive though. I'm gonna have to have a look around Chinatown for some sort of cheap bit large noodle & veg stir fry that costs less than £3... otherwise it's back to chips and baked beans for me!


----------



## baldrick (Oct 18, 2007)

selamlar said:
			
		

> Oh, and it is pork cobs, or sandwiches.  'Batches' is a bastard word.


people eat those in birmingham?  never come across it


----------



## baldrick (Oct 18, 2007)

selamlar said:
			
		

> See, when I posted about the paucity of food outlets in Brum, everyone lept down my throat.  ppressed:



you should go to jacky's kitchen.  off hurst st, behind tesco's.  it is teh lush


----------



## Herbsman. (Oct 18, 2007)

baldrick said:
			
		

> you should go to jacky's kitchen.  off hurst st, behind tesco's.  it is teh lush


near the hippopotomous? Err... I mean the hippodrome...?


----------



## baldrick (Oct 18, 2007)

yup


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 18, 2007)

roast pork and stuffing baps are ace. there was a really nice bakers in Harborne that i used to get mine from.


----------



## coralgarden (Oct 18, 2007)

When I went to B'ham we ate at the Warehouse Cafe on Allison Street. It's a veggie place, run by Friends of the Earth. I thought it was pretty good. It's only a short walk from the city centre too.


----------



## Herbsman. (Oct 18, 2007)

coralgarden said:
			
		

> When I went to B'ham we ate at the Warehouse Cafe on Allison Street. It's a veggie place, run by Friends of the Earth. I thought it was pretty good. It's only a short walk from the city centre too.


Overpriced. Waiting time - lots compared to the outlets mentioned above. Takeaway food - none(?).

There's no way someone's going to go there on their lunch break; their lunch break would be over before they'd finished eating.


----------



## Herbsman. (Oct 22, 2007)

cant believe there are SEVEN baguette du mondes in birmingham


----------



## cybershot (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## Herbsman. (Oct 23, 2007)

IIRC most of the menu is spelt wrong there


----------



## moomoo (Oct 23, 2007)

ade said:
			
		

>




That's outside the theatre isn't it?  Cracks me up everytime I see it.  



Did you see the joke I made there?


----------



## selamlar (Oct 23, 2007)

There is a quite good place called (I think) China Town just round the corner from Mr Egg.  Its down an alley just to the left (as you look at it) of Legs 11.  Classy!


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 23, 2007)

ade said:
			
		

>



Good old Mr Egg!


----------



## Reg in slippers (Oct 24, 2007)

try jyoti in sparkhill


----------



## cybershot (Oct 24, 2007)

Reg in slippers said:
			
		

> try jyoti in sparkhill



take freakng ages to serve you and prepare your food. If your prepared to wait then it's ok! That was my only expierence mind you!


----------



## tarannau (Oct 24, 2007)

Isn't this just another thread about fussy old eater Herbsman not being able to find exactly what he wants and indulging into pram-based toy throwing whingery.

 

I mean there's already indian and  chinese restaurants, greasy spoons, baguette shops, brasseries, traditional sandwich shops and burger joints mentioned  on this thread, which seems a fairly good spread to be honest. Add to that some poncier joints, fried chicken, pizza shops and no doubt the odd West Indian place and that's a pretty reasonable choice in my book. 

Gawd knows what he'd think if he lived in a smaller town...


----------



## Herbsman. (Oct 24, 2007)

No i just think its sad that there are so many of the same corps densey congregated right in the middle of the city centre. Inevitable i suppose


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 24, 2007)

Herbsman. said:
			
		

> The thought of having a McBastard on every corner was bad enough, but nowadays it seems like everywhere you turn there's either a Baguette du Monde, EAT, Cafe Rouge or Pret.
> 
> The alternatives are either baguette shops, greasy spoon cafes or street vendors of jacket potatoes, baguettes or greasy spoon type food.
> 
> Maybe I'm just not looking hard enough... there's got to be somewhere different to eat in brum city centre surely...?



What's that French place just off New St called?  Chez Jules?


----------



## mr steev (Oct 28, 2007)

selamlar said:
			
		

> Oh, and it is pork cobs, or sandwiches.  'Batches' is a bastard word.



Batches is fine word!
It's the word I think of even if I don't use it as much as I did. I grew up in Nuneaton with it's pork batch bars, then moved to Wolves where they're just as prevelant. It's just if you ask for a batch round here they look at you like you're a twat


----------

